
Democracy is broken - apolymath
https://medium.com/@markentingh/democracy-is-broken-a79916a79d66
======
dmschulman
How about instead of complicating the problem with technology (hello Internet
of Things!) we mandate Election Day as a national holiday in the United States
and give people the day off so they can vote?

I don't even know where to begin with the author's idea that the Patent Office
should be staffed with AI...

This notion that technology is the _only_ way to solve the problems of our
time bothers me to no end. It's a foolish mindset at best, dangerous at worst,
and it takes any innovative thinking off the table.

------
CuriouslyC
It seems to me that governments age and have a period of senescence much as
people do. The current United States government certainly seems to have become
decadent. Historically, the only solution to a decadent government has been
revolution, wonder if that is how things will play out this time around...

------
PythonDeveloper
>> Voting should be done from our phones, using a secure account we hold with
our government. Vote counting should be done by computers in the cloud

Okay, so now you've removed humans from the voting process two MORE levels,
and introduced two MORE possible places where votes can be hijacked.

Never mind that the constitution CLEARLY disallows a direct vote by the
populace (
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Twelfth_Amendment_to_the_Unite...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Twelfth_Amendment_to_the_United_States_Constitution)
), and the electors can vote for whomever they want and are answerable to
nobody since their identities are not known.

All this technology can _still_ be undone by the electors, and until the
constitution is fixed, none of it matters.

~~~
apolymath
so what you're saying is that our vote indeed does not count? We are so
screwed.

